# cubic inches?



## MACHINE HEAD (Dec 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how many cubic inches the LS2 is?


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

364 cubic inches


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

correct, the LS1 was 346.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

But keep in mind.............the only substitute for cubic inches...........is MORE cubic inches.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

exactly, like 540 of em !!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If ya need a few more inches........just stroke it..........!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

thats always a messy job though.

OH THE MOTOR! my bad........


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Then theres always the bag o rags


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Vedli likes using shop rags, he keeps a few in the back seat at all times.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> If ya need a few more inches........just stroke it..........!!!


:lol:  arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

:willy:


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeh, but I'd rather be BLOWN!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

wouldnt we all? But how about being stroked AND blown at the same time?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no replacement for displacement!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> wouldnt we all? But how about being stroked AND blown at the same time?


Music to my ears.......................


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> wouldnt we all? But how about being stroked AND blown at the same time?


i'm in !!!!!!!!!!!:lol: :cheers


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> There is no replacement for displacement!


Thats the moto to live by! Im gettin rid of the goat and gettin a truck with 454ci.


----------

